# Unburnt oil from the exhaust?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend has a petrol engined, non turbo Seat Ibiza which uses a lot of oil. He can't figure out where it's going. There are no leaks and it isn't smokey. Today I left it parked while the engine was running for a few minutes. When I checked it was spittting fine droplets of unburnt oil out the exhaust onto the ground. It's definitely oil and not water coming out the exhaust.

I can't readily see how that can happen it's clearly not getting into the exhaust via the combustion chambers otherwise it would be burnt and appearing as smoke.

Is there a way for it to get into the exhaust further along? Alan.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds strange. I guess he/you haven't got the right kit to do a compression test? 
I believe that due to catalytic converters 'blue smoke' doesn't really occur any more. 
My guess is stuck piston rings caused by infrequent oil changes or poor grade oil.

Good Luck.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Ched. I didn't realise cats worked as well as that and the more I think about it I can't understand how it could possibly happen unless it rings or guides or the like. Alan.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Compression test followed by oil in cylinders and re test should give a good indication of stuck rings. 
Could also be the stem oil seals. I don't know which seat/vw engine your friend has so don't know if they can be changed in situ.

Good Luck and hope it's a cheap easy fix.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not really important I just couldn't understand it coming out unburned and not smoking, Alan.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

lift the plugs out and check em for signs of problems ...

Tongue in cheek , he hasnt stood the car on end with the tailpipe facing up and topped the hole up :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been a while since I built engines and I was wondering if there was some wonderful new attachment which could fail and allow oil into the exhaust of a petrol engine.

To be honest all the ancillary crap they have now is enough to turn me right off. That and I don't need to do it any more, Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would think that it is condensation mixed with soot from the pipe not oil.

Andy


----------

